# Pub Stopover Near Cromer



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Any Ideas anyone.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There are loads of places on the Croma Coast road, including some very nice beach side wilding places.

Steve


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for that

TESCO's for the Beer then and FISH and Chips


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

LOL Tescos is a sore subject here!

Only Morrissons, but plenty of fish and chips.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

User1 said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> TESCO's for the Beer then and FISH and Chips


Which fish and chips though ??

Mary Janes I would suggest !!


----------

